# Spoiled, or just well loved?



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

We have a bedtime routine. I put smooth one blanket out on top of his bed, throw down the pillows and then he gets in and I put the other blankie on top of him. I've never seen a dog smile as big as he does at bedtime!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

awwww... thats so sweet!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute! Obviously well loved!!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd pay money to have someone treat me that good. :biggrin:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I'd pay money to have someone treat me that good. :biggrin:


Ha! I said once to a friend I wish I could find someone that loves me even half as much as I love my pets. She said "If you do, and he has a brother you better call me!"


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my g'd. That is seriously adorable!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> Ha! I said once to a friend I wish I could find someone that loves me even half as much as I love my pets. She said "If you do, and he has a brother you better call me!"


LOL!! Wayne is always saying if he was to die he wants to come back as one of my dogs!:thumb:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

That's too cute! I try to tuck in my dog...but he has so much fur that he _always_ throws everything off :frown:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> That's too cute! I try to tuck in my dog...but he has so much fur that he _always_ throws everything off :frown:


He doesn't keep it on for the whole night, I think it's just until I go to sleep. Then he needs to go check out the kitchen and see if the cats left any of their food behind. 

I think it just makes him feel better about not being able to sleep on my bed. He loves this ritual!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

haha! That's so funny!

Wait until Tiffa gets there! Doxies love to burrow in the blankets!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

That will be so cute! Might actually keep Tanis in one spot during the night too. I bought a few of those flannel blankets from Rite Aid when they were $1 during the holidays. Got a brand new one just for Tiffa! I'm curious to see how they all sleep once she joins the pack. The cats don't sleep together, but one of them is always sleeping with Tanis. The dog bed is big enough for all of them to sleep together.


----------

